# Video Review: Splash Sound Epic Percussion 3



## will_m (Apr 25, 2021)

I like to think I have enough epic percussion libraries but this does sound really good...


----------



## robgb (Apr 25, 2021)

will_m said:


> I like to think I have enough epic percussion libraries but this does sound really good...



I've got their Epic Percussion 2 and think it's pretty great.


----------



## will_m (Apr 25, 2021)

robgb said:


> I've got their Epic Percussion 2 and think it's pretty great.


Nice! Yeah I started with version 1, this is a new beast though. All new recordings and to my ears they've made some great improvements over earlier versions. The higher taikos, the toms and the kits are some highlights.


----------



## KarlHeinz (May 19, 2021)

As mentioned in another thread already but I think I add it here cause I just tried it out: the try/free version of Epic percussion 3 is out and its - as the ones before - more then generous and really a great one, very impressive and easy to use. Sound is absolutely fantastic and the options you have especially with the "stage", great 

Sadly (for Splaschsounds) there are so many great drums/percussion libraries out there ore just on the way of coming out that the regular price just scares me a bit especially as I am sure this will come someday (black friday ?) into the "normal" deals region of splash sound. I dont say it belongs there but thats the way things go when one time you get into this deals circus....

A little sad (not for me) cause this one is really something good.


----------



## will_m (May 20, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> As mentioned in another thread already but I think I add it here cause I just tried it out: the try/free version of Epic percussion 3 is out and its - as the ones before - more then generous and really a great one, very impressive and easy to use. Sound is absolutely fantastic and the options you have especially with the "stage", great
> 
> Sadly (for Splaschsounds) there are so many great drums/percussion libraries out there ore just on the way of coming out that the regular price just scares me a bit especially as I am sure this will come someday (black friday ?) into the "normal" deals region of splash sound. I dont say it belongs there but thats the way things go when one time you get into this deals circus....
> 
> A little sad (not for me) cause this one is really something good.


Yeah its quite generous for a free version considering you get 6 different drums in that one kit and they are likely to be the some of the most used sounds as well. 

I think the price of the full version is fair, they do have sales as well but everyone is doing sales these days. Even Spitfire who never used to sales are doing them frequently now at steep discounts. I think Spectrasonics might be the only developers that I've never seen do a sale.


----------



## MusicStudent (Apr 10, 2022)

Epic Percussion 2 on sale now for $18. I suspect it is a safe buy. The free versions sound epic, and while maybe not at Damage level but really, $18 bucks.


----------

